# gerçekten çok yakışıklısın bi de türkçe bilsin...



## imperator

The full text is: gerçekten çok yakışıklısın bi de türkçe bilsin harika olcaktı önümüz parlak olabilirdi ayrıca çok tatlısın .........

Someon in a forum have write this to me
i have search many to translate this in many online translators but they just tranlate one by one the words
and by some words they translate the same like in turkish

can you translate it for me in englich or german


----------



## Revontuli

Hello imperator,

Welcome to WRF.

I translate it into English(I wish I could translate into German too... ):

''You're really so handsome... I wish you knew Turkish, it would be wonderful and we could have a chance... Also you're so sweet''

Revontuli


----------



## malko

imperator said:


> The full text is: gerçekten çok yakışıklısın bi de türkçe bilsin harika olcaktı önümüz parlak olabilirdi ayrıca çok tatlısın .........
> 
> Someon in a forum have write this to me
> i have search many to translate this in many online translators but they just tranlate one by one the words
> and by some words they translate the same like in turkish
> 
> can you translate it for me in englich or german


 
gerçekten çok yakışıklısın bi de türkçe bilsin harika olcaktı önümüz parlak olabilirdi ayrıca çok tatlısın=*You're really handsome, it could be wonderful if you could speak Turkish, our feauture could be gorgeous also you're very cute.*


----------



## Revontuli

Also, a few corrections in the original sentence:

*G*erçekten çok yakışıklısın, *bir* de *T*ürkçe bils*e*n harika ol*a*caktı, önümüz parlak olabilirdi. *A*yrıca çok tatlısın...


----------



## imperator

thanke you
you have help me very much 
and can you translate me too, this text into turkish

You are too cute and beautifull and i wisch i could speak turkish but it isn't so. 
I have translate this text in a forum so not that you think i can speak turkish.

Damn my englich is not so good but when someon can better german i write this text in german too

Du bist auch suss und schon und ich wunschte ich konte turkisch redenaber das ist eben nicht so.
Und ubrigens den text habe ich ubersetzt im ein forum nicht das du denkst ich kan turkish.


----------



## Revontuli

The translation:

Sen de çok tatlı ve de güzelsin. Türkçe konuşabilmeyi çok isterdim ama ne yazık ki, konuşamıyorum.

I translated the last part of your sentence as ''but I can't''.

I can easily understand your sentences in German but sorry, I can't reply you back in German. I'm sure there are other foreros who know German. They can help you.

Revontuli.


----------



## imperator

No problem.
My englich is not so bad, i can understand you.

and thank you for the translation.


----------



## Revontuli

You're welcome, imperator.

(I didn't mean that your English is bad, by the way. But unfortunately I don't have enough German!)


----------



## imperator

thx Revontuli 

You are very nice.


----------



## Volcano

imperator said:


> önümüz parlak olabilirdi.....



_*Our future could be promising...*_


----------

